# Trick Club: September 2021



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

*Welcome back to Trick Club!*

This month we’re going to play with hula hoops. Key word: Play! No pressure. 

Yes, you can train your poodle to soar through the hoop like a circus dog. But you can also:

Work on “*In*,” laying the hoop flat and asking your poodle to step into the hoop with their front feet or all four. 

Trick Club: September 2020

With the hoop still flat, try “*Around*.” Teach your poodle to navigate around the hoop while you stand back.






Interested in clicker shaping? Try a variation of “*101 Things To Do With A Box*,” replacing the box with your hoop. 

101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/training/dog-tricks-with-box/ 

Have you trained a “*Through*” or “*Under*”command? Rest the hoop on the ground and teach your poodle that yummy things await on the other side! This tutorial uses a hoop, but I started out by teaching Peggy to walk under a laundry drying rack. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Teach Your Dog to Jump Through a Hoop – American Kennel Club

You can do all of the above or none of the above. Just set a goal for the month, even if it’s “simply” (not always so simple!) encouraging a nervous poodle’s interest in the hoop. All I ask is that you share it with us. 

_Remember: Trick training should always be poodle-led, meaning you don’t push your pup beyond his or her physical or psychological limits. Anything repetitive is going to take a toll on joints, so choose your activities and surfaces carefully. Keep sessions short and age-appropriate. And always, always: Have fun!_

Happy Training!

Robin & Peggy


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Yay!🎪🐩


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

We have a hula hoop! She already knew "hup" so that was easy. Apple is turning 1 next week, so I typically only practice 5-10 jumps max. I just did the two indoors on the hard floors to show off for y'all. 






The "go around" looked fun so we are giving that one a whirl for this month! She had a hard time not stepping into the hoop when she went around it, so I propped the hoop up a bit to make it easier. Once she masters this, I'll lower it to the ground. Good hind end awareness activity here!






We're going to keep working on it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> We have a hula hoop! She already knew "hup" so that was easy. Apple is turning 1 next week, so I typically only practice 5-10 jumps max. I just did the two indoors on the hard floors to show off for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo cute! You guys make the most precious team. Love seeing you work together. 

I frequently ask Peggy to go around the dining room table and other random objects. It’s a practical trick that also makes me giggle. I always sing “Therrrre sheee goes....” as she disappears around the side of the table.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy and I are working on navigating a hula hoop, hands-free.

A while ago I tried propping it up as part of a little agility course. She had no problem going through it until.....gasp!.....it _fell_ on her. The nerve! Since then she’s been a little suspicious. So this month we’re going to teach her that it’s No Big Deal.

Because I first taught “through” using an old laundry drying rack, I decided to take her back to basics. It’s not the drying rack she’s worried about here. It’s the dreaded propped-up hoop:






We try again and she does great. So what do I do? End on a good note? Nope. I push for another. 






See that sniffing at the end? That’s Peggy’s way of telling me she’s stressed by what we’re doing. So I change the mood by putting down the camera and doing a few commands she loves, and then I try one more time before calling it a day:






Look at that good girl.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Goal 1 - Complete! Zero fear. That went much faster than I thought. 






She’s even started going through it on her own.

Now we need to come up with a new goal!

@Basil_the_Spoo, how is Basil liking her new hula hoop? Did it arrive yesterday?

@94Magna_Tom, does Elroy still think his is a great new chew toy?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

We brought it out again for a little self control training. We're working on reducing his eagerness to take it as a chew toy. Making a little progress, but have only tried once since trick club post. It'll be part of the training for the month. I'm confident he can do it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m confident he can, too.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

@PeggyTheParti It arrived at my parents Saturday. I haven't been over there yet. We'll start tomorrow for sure. Exciting!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You may notice the hoop is a little mis-shapen, but that's in the past now (or is it?)! Anyway, Elroy didn't need too much encouragement to go thru the hoop. Here's a little preview! I didn't work on around just yet...he's had a busy day already!








Thru the hoop







youtube.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> You may notice the hoop is a little mis-shapen, but that's in the past now (or is it?)! Anyway, Elroy didn't need too much encouragement to go thru the hoop. Here's a little preview! I didn't work on around just yet...he's had a busy day already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s a pro! And what a cool setup. Looks like you can easily adjust it up or down? 

At Elroy’s age, you probably want the hoop resting on the ground most of the time. I know you know this @94Magna_Tom but others might not. 

What’s holding the hoop in place?

And do you use food rewards?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> He’s a pro! And what a cool setup. Looks like you can easily adjust it up or down?
> 
> At Elroy’s age, you probably want the hoop resting on the ground most of the time. I know you know this @94Magna_Tom but others might not.
> 
> ...


The tripod is an old easle stand and each of its 3 legs can be adjusted any which way. I used 2 hand operated spring clamps for holding the hoop, so yes its easily adjusted up/down. And yes, I am still using food rewards.
I know to keep the hoop low, but on the ground seems unnecessary? I have it at about 8" now. I only had him go thru the hoop about 10 times so I don't think it's too many reps. What do you you all think? He definitely gets more leg action all by himself during regular play sessions.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oooh! I think we’ve got some similar clamps collecting dust in the garage. I may have to claim them for Peggy.

As for jump height, I’m not sure there’s a one-size-fits-all answer. I’m guessing it’s just a matter of balancing height with reps. Surface is also a factor. Yours looks like a pretty perfect set-up to my untrained eye.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This is us. 

We're as square 1 as it gets from an instructor/instructee prospective.

We would like to get to stand in the hoop because when Grandma/Grandpa are in the kitchen, then we would like Basil in a predictable spot.

However, one challenge is being knowledgeable to teach the trick too, so I'll need to do more studying.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> This is us.
> 
> We're as square 1 as it gets from an instructor/instructee prospective.
> 
> ...


You’re doing great! Any luck teaching her to stand in the hoop? You might find this video useful: 




Eventually you should be able to point at just about anything and she’ll go hang out there and wait for her reward.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You’re doing great! Any luck teaching her to stand in the hoop? You might find this video useful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were just practicing a little, but I just saw your post just now afterwards. In the video she was "rewarding from a distance"? That's new. I've always shoved treats right up to her face. Up close and personal.

Is "rewarding from a distance" an alternative effective method to reward the behavior?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> We were just practicing a little, but I just saw your post just now afterwards. In the video she was "rewarding from a distance"? That's new. I've always shoved treats right up to her face. Up close and personal.
> 
> Is "rewarding from a distance" an alternative effective method to reward the behavior?


For sure! I regularly toss treats to Peggy while she’s lounging in her bed. It’s a great way to reinforce her decision to stay there while we eat dinner.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I've got to get a hula hoop for Hugo! You all are inspiring me! (I should also be working a lot harder on recall but tricks are so fun!)


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Talking of recall, I still give Rusty a treat every time he comes when called. He is ace at it!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Tulsi said:


> Talking of recall, I still give Rusty a treat every time he comes when called. He is ace at it!


Yes, this is my failing---I keep forgetting to carry treats in my pocket at all times!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

a2girl said:


> I've got to get a hula hoop for Hugo! You all are inspiring me! (I should also be working a lot harder on recall but tricks are so fun!)


Definitely get a hula hoop! So versatile. And you’ll feel like you’ve got a circus dog. 

As for recall, this is something to be reinforced constantly. Meaning, whenever you call Hugo to you, it should be the world’s biggest celebration when he comes. Always positive, no exceptions. This is super easy to incorporate into your everyday life.

I rarely do dedicated recall sessions, unless my husband and I are playing the game where we stand at opposite ends of the house (or a field, etc.) and take turns calling Peggy and giving her a treat. She will literally trip over herself to scramble back to whoever’s calling her. And getting to race back to the other person becomes even more rewarding than the treat!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Tulsi said:


> Talking of recall, I still give Rusty a treat every time he comes when called. He is ace at it!


Yay! Perfect!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Definitely get a hula hoop! So versatile. And you’ll feel like you’ve got a circus dog.
> 
> As for recall, this is something to be reinforced constantly. Meaning, whenever you call Hugo to you, it should be the world’s biggest celebration when he comes. Always positive, no exceptions. This is super easy to incorporate into your everyday life.
> 
> I rarely do dedicated recall sessions, unless my husband and I are playing the game where we stand at opposite ends of the house (or a field, etc.) and take turns calling Peggy and giving her a treat. She will literally trip over herself to scramble back to whoever’s calling her. And getting to race back to the other person becomes even more rewarding than the treat!


Thank you for the reminder about the joyful response (plus treats, for now) needed from me and my husband. I have been so scattered this past month and need to focus again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

a2girl said:


> Thank you for the reminder about the joyful response (plus treats, for now) needed from me and my husband. I have been so scattered this past month and need to focus again.


I get it. And I find it’s dangerously easy to poison recall when my husband or I are stressed. Using a very specific recall word can help with this, rather than “Come!” which can easily be said with exasperation or even anger. And micro training sessions are much easier to mentally manage than “Okay, _now_ I need to teach recall.” Recall becomes part of life.

Just remember that the reward doesn’t always have to be treats. In fact, I’d argue it shouldn’t always be treats. When Peggy is in play mode, the last thing she wants is to stop for something yummy, especially if it’s dry and crunchy, as treats so often are. So in those situations I might have her come to me before I immediately whip her toy across the yard. There’s no change to the momentum of play. The recall fits seamlessly into the rhythm of fun and actually _becomes_ a part of the fun.

All that said, I do want to work on an emergency recall that stands apart from this everyday “come close to me when I call” work. Something with a unique command that she absolutely cannot refuse, because it’s tied inextricably on a subconscious level to _the best thing in the world. _Maybe that’s something we could all work on together as a future trick.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Okay, so Basil got 2 feet in the hoop ~30% of the time this morning for our training session. It was definitely progression and I was super surprised when she did it the first time. "Omg it's working!!" Type of moment. I didn't record it, but it's definitely progression. 

Once or twice I showed her myself by standing in the hoop then eating chicken too. I feel like she's intelligent enough to understand "copy Dad, get chicken".

Hopefully tomorrow better.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Okay, it's almost EOTM and here's our progress thus far.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I don't have a video to share, but Hugo has learned to jump through the hula hoop when I hold it upright and resting on the ground or when I hold it a few inches above the ground. I used the command word "through." He has also learned to go sit "in" the hoop when it's lying on the ground and to come "out" of the hoop. He learns much more quickly than I do!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Okay, it's almost EOTM and here's our progress thus far.


You guys are doing amazing!! I’m impressed she has the awareness to put her back feet in the hoop. That’s really great work.

Not sure what your plans are, but my advice at this point would be to work on a rhythm of single command-execution-click-reward.

There were times Basil seemed to be guessing at what you wanted, which _melted_ me because I love that she is so eager to please you.  But ideally you want to give her a chance to understand and follow a command before moving onto the next.

Not sure if it’s “correct,” but the way I usually tackle this is by pausing, repeating the command a single time, then waiting until Peggy executes it. Because I had to repeat myself, I will mark it with a yes, but I won’t typically reward (unless she’s still learning the command, in which case I always click and treat). I then ask for it again and _then_ give a food reward for snappy compliance.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

a2girl said:


> I don't have a video to share, but Hugo has learned to jump through the hula hoop when I hold it upright and resting on the ground or when I hold it a few inches above the ground. I used the command word "through." He has also learned to go sit "in" the hoop when it's lying on the ground and to come "out" of the hoop. He learns much more quickly than I do!


Love it! These are super useful behaviours that apply to sooo many situations! Way to go. 

Did you encounter any challenges along the way?

For me, the hardest part is always on my end. Once I figure out how to explain what I want, we’re good.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hadn’t intended to join your trick this month, especially since I don own a hula hoop. But guess what we did in obedience class this week?

The trainers put out 1) a Klimb dog training table, 2) a piece of rubber floor mat or cardboard and 3) a hula hoop. All three objects were placed in front of each dog. We had to ask our dog to sit and lay down with each object. It was a nice exercise to train up on the table to sit, on the funny surface or in the hula hoop. Then we had to go around to each of the dogs three objects and do the same. There were 6 dogs so we had to do this 6 times. By moving to the different areas we added in the distraction of the smells of the other dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I hadn’t intended to join your trick this month, especially since I don own a hula hoop. But guess what we did in obedience class this week?
> 
> The trainers put out 1) a Klimb dog training table, 2) a piece of rubber floor mat or cardboard and 3) a hula hoop. All three objects were placed in front of each dog. We had to ask our dog to sit and lay down with each object. It was a nice exercise to train up on the table to sit, on the funny surface or in the hula hoop. Then we had to go around to each of the dogs three objects and do the same. There were 6 dogs so we had to do this 6 times. By moving to the different areas we added in the distraction of the smells of the other dogs.


What a great—and challenging!—exercise. How did Theo do? Is he easily distracted by other dogs?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

No shockingly he did fabulous. All the other dogs are large mostly German shepherds and bark. And this was a challenging exercise.

He had never seen a Klimb table but he went up and sat as asked.

I’m loving this particular class. Very innovative. We’re using puzzle toys to teach sit and down as well as training them to send different directions. We have two food puzzles 6’ apart.One puzzle the dog has to flip open. The other they pull a knob to slide open. We stand 6’ away. Trainers assistants fill the puzzles so treat reward comes from puzzle not me or trainer.

I say sit then send Theo either right or left to get rewarded. Then I call him back to down then back to the other puzzle.

At home we have to loose leash walk around the puzzles and if Theo keeps his attention on me I can send him to a puzzle for reward. We’re working on this.

This is the puzzle. They separated it into separate parts. Each puzzle is fit snuggly into a custom cut holes in foam floor mat so the puzzles are stable and don’t move.








TRIXIE Activity Poker Box Activity Strategy Game Dog Toy, Level 2 - Chewy.com


Buy TRIXIE Activity Poker Box Activity Strategy Game Dog Toy, Level 2 at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You guys are doing amazing!! I’m impressed she has the awareness to put her back feet in the hoop. That’s really great work.
> 
> Not sure what your plans are, but my advice at this point would be to work on a rhythm of single command-execution-click-reward.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Oh okay. Yeah, we'll try your approach.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good boy, Theo! And what a great class, @Skylar!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Thank you. Oh okay. Yeah, we'll try your approach.


You guys make such a great team.


----------

